# clip on tuners



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm posting this over here, as I'm not sure if people play electrics use them. At any rate, was wondering if people use clip on tuners what they like, dislike, etc. I sincerely appreciate everybody's opinions.

Lynda


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I use the Intellitouch PT-1 tuner with any guitar:










It is probably the most recognized clip-on tuner (and the most expensive). The company has an impressive list of endorsers including some of the world's greatest players like Bill Frisell and Jimmy Bruno. 

I find that it works well and is accurate enough for playing live or even recording. Not designed (or accurate enough) for setups, however.


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

pattste said:


> I find that it works well and is accurate enough for playing live or even recording. Not designed (or accurate enough) for setups, however.


I find the same thing for mine which is a Cherub clip on , shown here:
http://www.cherubtechnology.com/echugui/chugui_detail.php?newsid=173

I prefer my Korg with a digital needle that I plug in too, as it's more accurate.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I use the Intellitouch PT-1 as well but the Witman-Spins MiniTuner is very intriguing. 

http://www.wittman-spins.com/tunersMiniTuner.html


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

After many glowing reviews, I purchased the IMT-500. It drove me nuts! I couldn't get the low E and A string to register so I decided to upgrade to the Intellitouch PT-1.

The PT-1 reads all the strings perfectly but I found that my cheap $15 Korg (not clip-on) tuner was more accurate. For some reason, the "in-tune" area of the PT-1 is very forgiving.

I came to the conclusion that clip-on tuners are only useful in a jam situation where it's too noisy to use either a regular tuner or your ears.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*This is what I use*

http://www.petersontuners.com/index.cfm?category=37
I use this because of the alternate tunings that I use on some guitars and it just makes it easier to program, some like some hate them and say that the guitar has a harder time to tune correctly.Ship
PS How is that new Larri working out Lynda, you still loving the sound?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have one of the Intellitouch ones--the lower priced one--it doesn't have the backlight or carrying case--I love it. It works great-especially when I take my 12 string to play at church. There's a lot of other setup happening, and I can get into tune quickly.

They may not be for every situation--but I like them.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Blue Apple said:


> After many glowing reviews, I purchased the IMT-500. It drove me nuts! I couldn't get the low E and A string to register


My singer sometimes has that problem with her intellitouch tuner. Just use the 12th fret harmonic.


----------



## Wood (May 27, 2009)

I use the Intellitouch for my acoustic as well as my electric bass. I have one hardwired in my electric guitar rig so no need there.

I love mine. I use the 12th fret harmonic as I find it is more consistent. When playing I have a Planet Waves circuit breaker lead cord so when on stage I simply turn off the guitar via the cord switch and then tune up. That way I don't have to touch my volume and it saves me having to set volume when the next song starts. I have the one with the light and highly recommend that one.

Cheers!
Woody



lyric girl said:


> I'm posting this over here, as I'm not sure if people play electrics use them. At any rate, was wondering if people use clip on tuners what they like, dislike, etc. I sincerely appreciate everybody's opinions.
> 
> Lynda


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I use a Seiko clip on that is a rounded triangle shape. It has lights rather than arrows and is calibrated pretty accurately. You can even adjust the target pitch off of A440 if you're playing with an instrument that is off pitch. It works really well, but the display is virtually invisible in sunlight.

http://www.curtsheller.com/images_common/tuner/Seiko-STX1-CliponTuner.png

I haven't the faintest idea what the model number is, but I highly recommend it for acoustic and electric guitars.

matt


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I haven't the faintest idea what the model number is, but I highly recommend it for acoustic and electric guitars.
> 
> matt


Seiko (MC.STX1).


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

I use the Tune Tech TT-500. Seems to be very accurate and easy to use.


----------



## Gunner21 (Jun 26, 2009)

I use a Profile PT-2700 clip-on tuner. It has modes for fiddle, guitar and bass as well as a chromatic setting. Has a mic setting as well so it can also be used as a more conventional tuner. Seems like a quality piece of kit. 

I'm a complete beginner, so fortunately for my sake it's very easy to use.


----------



## blurr (Jul 2, 2009)

I've just purchased a IMT-600. I like it a lot. Very easy to use. At times the buttons make a rattling sound but it is not a huge deal. Very accurate.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

pattste said:


> I use the Intellitouch PT-1 tuner with any guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two of these. They are excellent!
The first one I bought new...the second one I got a great deal on via kijiji


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a intelli touch in each case (bought off e-Bay) but my favorite is the Peterson Strobo fliptop. Takes a might to get used to but sure bang on the money once you do.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I became fed up with my clip on tuner. It would always jump around and you didn't know if you were in tune. Now I use an A-440 fork. I find it much easier. I can get my guitar closer in tune and my guitar actually sounds a bit sweeter when I use my fork to tune.


----------

